# Advanced INF Install Could not locate "\DirectX.inf"



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

I'm running an old IBM Thinkpad600 with WIN98SE, and I started getting the following message on startup," *Advanced INF Install* Error: could not locate INF file "\DirectX.inf'.

[I have already tried uninstalling and re-installing direct x to fix the issue, but the message still persists.]

The message started after I installed the WIN98SE option pack from majorgeeks.com. After I installed the option pack, I then got some installation errors for the IE6 upgrade and Windows Media Player 9. These error messages were also labeled as "Advanced INF Install", but the message said, "Error setting an LDID to " ". After I click OK, the DirectX upgrade from the option pack seemed to install without issues and I didn't get any errors. After the option pack installation, I rebooted the system and that's when I began getting the " *Advanced INF Install* Error: could not locate INF file "\DirectX.inf'." message on startup.

I'm not sure what this error message means and why the error box is labeled as "Advanced INF Install", but if anyone knows how I can fix this, your response would greatly be appreciated. I'm sure the message is related to the installation of the option pack since I got the "Advanced INF Install" error during installation, but I don't know why it is still popping up?

Thanks.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

The Unofficial Windows 98se Service Pack not been written and supplied by Microsoft, does come with some caveats and a disclaimer that can be read at majorgeeks and elsewhere.
I think that you will find that it has only operating system updates and not updates for DirectX or Media player - IE etc.
In the days past, I could never get it to run correctly as it interfered with the existing 98se installation files and overwrote the very files that you are talking about - IE6 and Media player.
Not an answer to your question I know but good luck.


----------

